# San Juan Island charter recommendations



## davefromoregon (Dec 19, 2010)

Who have you used? What time of year? Were you happy with the experience? What would you do differently?


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I think Moorings operates out of Bellingham, I see a lot of them here in the islands. The boats seem to be in good shape (from a distance anyway). Sorry I can't give you any first hand info.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Anacortes Yacht Charters, but that was nearly 20 years ago during July. Excellent boat (Dana 24). Good service, no issues.

I would remember that full keel boats lose steerage way at higher speeds.


----------



## noreault (May 14, 2008)

I highly recommend San Juan Sailing. A first rate operation for both charter and classes.


----------



## Arch (Dec 22, 2010)

2x on San Juan Sailing. Good people, well maintained boats, specials from time to time.
Arch


----------



## davefromoregon (Dec 19, 2010)

Assuming 4-5 middle age guys on an adventure, how big a boat would you recommend? A couple of us will have had bareboat chartering with pretty frequent(+/- weekly) sailing over the 18 months preceding this trip.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

davefromoregon said:


> Assuming 4-5 middle age guys on an adventure, how big a boat would you recommend? A couple of us will have had bareboat chartering with pretty frequent(+/- weekly) sailing over the 18 months preceding this trip.


That depends. Can you guys share berths? If so a boat with a big aft double and a big forward double would work with one in the saloon.

Any loud snorers among the group may require their own cabin.

Most of the web sites show layouts. Do not use the number of berths as a guideline. I usually subtract 2 from that number.


----------



## Mikester (Jun 15, 2010)

*San Juan Islands charters*

We had a 1 week charter last summer with San Juan Sailing and I highly recommend them . They have a good selection of boats and all appeared in good condition and very clean. Their staff are very accommodating.
They place an emphasis on safety and have a good record to show for it.
My wife and I were on a 2006 Tartan which is a more high end / expensive boat than you usually find in a charter fleet. 
Sailing the San Juan Islands was a great experience although the winds were fairly light (first week of Aug ).
Good sailing !
Mikester


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

We chartered with Anacortes Yacht Charters 4 or 5 years ago and where happy with the service and the boat. 30 foot Catalina IIRC. Also took a class with them and was happy with that too.


----------



## NotQuiteCapnRon (Mar 27, 2008)

Chartered with Anacortes Yacht Charters in early August 2010. Everything went smoothly. Nice facility and good service. No issues with SV Buena Vida. My only criticism would be persistent early afternoon fog and unusually cold temps for August....I guess I can't blame that on AYC.


----------



## watchoverya (Jan 22, 2011)

San Juan Sailing our of Bellingham is absolutely the best. You can not go wrong. Owned by Roger Van Dyken, they have the best maintained fleet I've ever had the pleasure to see - 32 to 49' sail, including cats if you want. Also power. Bellingham is 2.5 hours north of SEATAC and only a 1 hour sail from the San Juan Islands - skip all the Seattle/Anacotes hassles and get straight to the beauty you came for. We've chartered with them 4 times, taken ASA105 and 106 with them. We keep thinking we will sail some place else but keep coming back. Do It!! San Juan Island Sailing Charter San Juan Yacht Charters San Juan Islands Sailing School BareBoat Charters Pacific Northwest Sailing


----------

